# What to do with Phillips DSR 708 (no service)



## Modest2929 (Mar 16, 2006)

I found a Phillips Directv DVR DSR 708/R17 in the dumpster at my apartment last night. It powers up and I can even see what shows are recorder on the DVR. I can not however watch them. I do not have any service of any kind, I get my TV from an antennia (Is that blasphomy?). Anyway I was wondering what I coudl do with it. My initial idea is to sell it, but I was thinking this migh tbe a good opportunity to try something interesting with it. Can I make it into a stand alone DVR which woudl function liek a VCR? Could I turn it into a digital media player adn use it to send video, photos, adn music to my television? Could I rip it open adn have a hard drive for my computer? Is there anythgin I am missing that woudl be cooler? Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can't make it into a standalone DVR, the hardware simply isn't there.

If you can get a valid DirecTV card, you can zipper it and use it as a media player.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Even without an access card in the slot, it will still work for MRV and HMO, though it will nag you every time you do something (the message will go away). I read in an earlier thread that other types of cards in the slot will get rid of the nag message, but I can't confirm this.


----------

